# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Χιόνη [Σκύρος - Chioni, Skyros]

## Apostolos

Και επειδη μιλάμε όλο για μεγάλα και γνωστά πλοία ας πούμε και δυό λόγια για ένα ακόμα εργάτη του Αιγαίου, το Χίονη του Μινιώτη κατασκευασμένο το 1968 στο ναυπηγείο των Βεκρή Ελευθερόπουλου για λογαριασμό της Nomicos Lines! To 1990 Το αγόρασε ο Μινιώτης και το δρομολόγησε... παντού! Βασικό του δρομολόγιο ήταν Χιος - Σαμος - Ικαρία - Φούρνοι και εννιοτε ταξίδευε Χίο-Τσεσμέ. Μία χρονιά μετά απο βλάβη του Καλυμνός ξεκινούσε απο Χίο και έφθανε Ρόδο!
Η φώτο είναι στο Βαθύ απο εμένα που ανακάλυψα κάπου τυχαία στο δίσκο.
chioni.JPG

----------


## STRATHGOS

πρεπη να φαληρησε η εταιρια Ε.... :Confused:

----------


## gvaggelas

Ναι έχει χρεωκοπήσει. Είχε τρία πλοία. Το καπετάν Σταμάτης, το Ψαρά και το Χιόνη, τα οποία σαπίζουν στην μισοτελειωμένη εδώ και δεκαετίες, μαρίνα της Χίου.

----------


## Νaval22

Φαλήρησε και τα πλοία της σαπίζουν λοιπόν αλλά εγώ ακόμα θυμάμαι τις δηλώσεις του καραβοκύρη Ξενοφών Μηνιώτη σε κάποιον Εφοπλιστή του 99 η του 00 για σχέδια κατασκευής ταχυπλόων monohull παρόμοιων με αυτά της NEL LINES και κυριαρχία σε όλο το Βόρειο Αιγαίο και όχι μόνο

----------


## STRATHGOS

παντοσ κριμα τα καραβακια τελευτεα φωρα τα ειδα πριν 3 περιπου μηνεσ σε ενα λημανι νομιζω λεγετε αθινιο δν ημε σιγουροσ παντοσ το λημανι που ειναι παροπλοισμενα ειναι λιγο εξο απο την πολη κοντα στο νοσοκομειο τησ χιου.πιστεβο να ενδιαφερθει η πολυτια και να τα βαλουν σε κα ποια γραμι εκει κοντα ισοσ ΣΑΜΟ-ΟΙΝΟΥΣΣΕΣ-ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.ΛΟΓΗΚΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΠΡΕΠΗ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΧΕΣΕΙ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ ΑΠΟΡΟ ΠΟΣ ΔΝ ΤΑ ΕΒΓΑΛΕ ΣΕ ΠΛΟΙΣΤΙΡΙΑΣΜΟ!!!!! αυτα αλομα 2-3 χρονακια να καθονται ετσι μετα θα κα τα λιξουνε σε κανενα διαλητιριο στην τουρκια . . . . .:?:

----------


## gvaggelas

Τα καραβάκια αυτά αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι μεγάλης ηλικίας (και τα τρία ναυπηγήθηκαν περίπου το 1970). Επίσης στην κατάσταση που είναι το κόστος της επισκευής θα είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο από την εμπορική τους αξία. Επιπρόσθετα δεν νομίζω ότι είναι οικονομικά συμφέρον να πάνε για scrap. Μία λύση διαλυτηρίων είναι της Τουρκίας, αλλά για να πάνε αυτά τα καραβάκια εκεί, πρέπει να ρυμουλκηθούν και γνώμη μου είναι, γνωρίζοντας την κατάστασή τους και το μέγεθός τους, ότι πιο πολύ θα σου κοστίσουν τα έξοδα μεταφοράς του στα διαλυτήρια (ίδρυση εταιρείας από την αγορά τους μέχρι και την διάλυση, πλήρωμα ασφαλείας για τον πλού από την Χίο στην Τουρκία, και φυσικά το ρυμουλκό), παρά τα χρήματα που θα βγάλεις από το scrap.

----------


## gvaggelas

Παραθέτω και μία συνέντευξη που είχε δώσει το 2005 σε τοπική εφημερίδα της Χίου:



Εφημερίδα Πολίτης
06/10/2005

 Μια εταιρία, μια ιστορία, μια ζωή 

 Ξενοφών Μηνιώτης 

 Ο παραδοσιακός ακτοπλόος 

Παιδί του ’40 δηλώνει ο ίδιος, που γνώρισε από μικρή ηλικία κι από πρώτο χέρι, την Εθνική Αντίσταση, τα πάνω και τα κάτω της ζωής 

 Αφέντης του μπουγαζιού Χίου – Τουρκίας ήταν την 16ετία 1978-1994 η ακτοπλοϊκή εταιρία των αδελφών Μηνιώτη. Σήμερα, πλέει σε λιμνάζοντα νερά. Έχει διακόψει τις δραστηριότητες της και περιμένει να ενταχθεί σε πρόγραμμα χρηματοδότησης, μήπως και καταφέρει να ολοκληρώσει την κατασκευή πλοίου που επιχείρησε να ναυπηγήσει το 2003, με χρηματοδότηση κατά 80% από την αμερικάνικη εταιρία Κατερπίλαρ. Με εντολή της Αμερικανικής κυβέρνησης σταμάτησαν όλες οι χρηματοδοτήσεις εταιριών, μετά τον πρώτο πόλεμο στο Ιράκ. Το πλοίο έμεινε μισοχτισμένο αν και η εταιρία είχε δώσει προκαταβολές. Όλα χάθηκαν. 
Έβαλε και το χεράκι της η ΝΕΛ κι ο τότε ΥΕΝ κ. Στ. Σουμάκης απέρριψε την τότε αίτηση της Μηνιώτης Lines για ταχύπλοο σκάφος. «Το Κεντέρης που έφτιαξε η NEL ήταν δική μου ιδέα, αλλά αυτοί έκαναν λάθος επιλογές», λέει ο κ. Ξενοφών, ο οποίος το 2000 προσπάθησε να πάρει άδεια για τρία ταχύπλοα σκάφη. Υποστηρίζει ότι αν πετύχαινε κι εγκρινόταν ο σχεδιασμός του, θα έπιανε τα 45 μίλια το καθένα τελική ταχύτητα, με άλλο τύπο μηχανών, όχι όπως του «Κεντέρης». Στην προσπάθεια αυτή τότε, τον στήριζε κι ένας όμιλος Αμερικάνων ομογενών. Τώρα, απλά έχει σε αργία και τα τρία πλοία που κάποτε όργωναν το μπουγάζι και τις θάλασσες του ανατολικού Αιγαίου. Τα ονόματα «Καπετάν Σταμάτης», «Ψαρά» και «Χιόνη», λένε πολλά σε όλους μας. 
Η ιστορία της ναυτικής οικογένειας Μηνιώτη ξεκινάει πριν τον πόλεμο του 1940. Ήταν τέλος του 1940, όταν ο ¶γγλος πρόξενος στη Χίο, Νόελ Ρης, έφυγε και εγκαταστάθηκε απέναντι, στο Κιόστε (Αγ. Παρασκευή). Η Τουρκία έκανε την ουδέτερη. Εκεί είχαν καταφύγει πολλοί Έλληνες πατριώτες. Μεταξύ αυτών κι ο πατέρας του Στ. Μηνιώτης, ο οποίος μαζί με άλλους είχε ενταχθεί σε ένα παράρτημα της Inteligence Service. Ο Στ. Μηνιώτης ήταν έμπειρος θαλασσινός. Όπως κι άλλοι, μετείχε σε αποστολές που τους ανέθεταν. Ο ίδιος είχε οργανώσει ένα δίκτυο πληροφοριών ως κάτω τα Δωδεκάνησα. 
«Serena» λεγόταν το σκάφος που του είχαν δώσει. Μήκος 17 μ. και ταχύτητα 14 μίλια. Πολλές φορές στις αποστολές στα Δωδεκάνησα έπαιρνε μαζί του και το μεγάλο του γιο. Είχε βγάλει καλό όνομα, ανελάμβανε δύσκολες αποστολές και πάντα τα κατάφερνε. ¶λλοι, δεν γύριζαν ποτέ. Συχνά έβγαινε στη Βοκαριά και μετέφερε τρόφιμα και πολεμοφόδια σε άλλους πατριώτες που τα μοίραζαν με τη σειρά τους όπου έπρεπε. 
Κάποια στιγμή, ένας ενωματάρχης του Α/Τ Νενήτων τον πρόδωσε στους Γερμανούς. Στα μέσα του 1942, οι Γερμανοί συνέλαβαν την μάνα και τα αδέλφια του στα Νένητα. Μωρό ήταν εκείνος στην αγκαλιά της μάνας του. Γείτονες παρακάλεσαν και τους τον άφησαν εκεί. Μάνα και γιος φυλακίστηκαν. Προοριζόταν για Θεσσαλονίκη κι από εκεί για το Νταχάου. Περίμεναν να περάσει το καράβι να τους φορτώσουν. Μετά από κάποιο διάστημα τους απελευθέρωσαν, με την υποχρέωση να δίνουν το παρόν στο Αστυνομικό Τμήμα 2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα. Όταν το έμαθε ο πατέρας, ήλθε και τους πήρε κρυφά ένα βράδυ από τη Βοκαριά, μεταμφιεσμένος σε παπά. Πήγαν στον Τσεσμέ, όπου έμειναν ως το τέλος του πολέμου. 
Ριψοκίνδυνος ο πατέρας. Έκανε 35 αποστολές στα Δωδεκάνησα κι άλλες 35 στην Εύβοια, στις Πετριές. Μετέφερε πάνω από 1000 πατριώτες στην Τουρκία. Ορμητήριο ήταν το Κιόστε κι ο Αγρέλος, μια παραλία κάτω από τα Αλάτσατα. «Ένας Ιταλός ήταν εκπαιδευτής περιστεριών. Σε κάθε αποστολή του ‘δινε δύο μαζί του. Ό,τι έπρεπε το ‘γραφε σε ένα χαρτί, το ‘δενε στο πόδι του περιστεριού και αυτό γύριζε στο παράθυρο του εκπαιδευτή. Έτσι συνέλεγαν τις πληροφορίες», τονίζει ο κ. Ξενοφών. 
Μετά τον πόλεμο, ο Στέφανος βραβεύθηκε από την Αγγλία για τις υπηρεσίες που πρόσφερε, μαζί με άλλους πατριώτες, σε τελετή που έγινε στην αγγλική πρεσβεία στην Αθήνα. Η «Serena» εν τω μεταξύ είχε καεί στον κόλπο του Αγρέλα, το 1943-44, από λάθος ενός μηχανικού. 
Μετά τον πόλεμο, ο Στ. Μηνιώτης έκανε εμπόριο στα Δωδεκάνησα με ένα μικρό ξύλινο καΐκι. Σιγά – σιγά, απόκτησε κι άλλα. «Αγ. Γιώργης», «Ξενοφών» κι «Αφροδίτη» τα ονόματά τους. Έτσι άρχισε να χτίζεται η κατοπινή γερή εταιρία. Αργότερα απέκτησε τα μικρά επιβατηγά «Αγ. Ελευθέριος» και «Παντελεήμων». Το 1952 απέκτησε τη μηχανότρατα «Βασιλική». Την μετασκεύασε σε επιβατηγό κι έκανε για πρώτη φορά το δρομολόγια Χίος – Τσεσμές. Την ίδια εποχή απέκτησε άλλες δύο μηχανότρατες, τον «Αγ. Γεώργιο» και τον «Αγ. Γιάννη». Συνεταιρικά με το Χατζελένη, την τελευταία. 
Το 1955-56 πούλησε τις μηχανότρατες. Κράτησε μόνο τον «Αγ. Γεώργιο». Στην αρχή δεν χρειαζόταν βίζες και τέτοια. Όμως, από το 1955, με τα γεγονότα των βανδαλισμών στην Κωνσταντινούπολη, όλα άλλαξαν. Τεταμένες σχέσεις, φοβερές κρατικές κι επαγγελματικές κρίσεις. Πέρασε δύσκολες στιγμές η οικογένεια, αλλά άντεξε. 
Το 1961 αγόρασαν το πρώτο καθαρά επιβατηγό σκάφος. Ήταν το «Αφροδίτη», που ναυπηγήθηκε στη Σάμο. Δυσκολίες. Μικρή κίνηση, φραγμοί, κόστος, βίζα, απέφευγε ο κόσμος να πάει Τουρκία. Το 1966-68 παίρνουν άδεια να πηγαίνουν μία φορά την εβδομάδα σε Ψαρά και Οινούσσες. 
Το 1970 αγόρασαν το «Ψαρά». Ήταν τριών χρόνων πλοίο. Τσεσμέ και Οινούσσες πήγαινε, έως ότου οι Αιγνουσσιώτες αγόρασαν το δικό τους πλοίο. Περιορίστηκαν στα Ψαρά. 
Το 1976 αγόρασαν το «Καπετάν Σταμάτης». Ήταν τότε 8 χρόνων σκάφος. Και τα δύο αγοράστηκαν από τη Θεσσαλονίκη. Ως τότε εκτελούσαν περιηγητικά δρομολόγια Πειραιά – Μπαξέ Τσιφλίκ. 
Το έκαναν ολοκαίνουριο. Τα άλλαξαν όλα πάνω του. «Ήταν τα μόνα που είχαν Α/Α 100%. Πολύ λίγα πλοία το έχουν. Δηλαδή την τέλεια ναυσιπλοϊκή πληρότητα». 
Το «Χιόνη» αγοράστηκε το 1990 από την εταιρία Νομικού. Ήταν κατασκευής 1968. Έκανε δρομολόγια Βόλος – Σποράδες. «Αντέχαμε στον ανταγωνισμό τότε, τα πλοία μας και τα πληρώματα ενέπνεαν εμπιστοσύνη στο κράτος και στον κόσμο. Σιγά – σιγά ήλθε η κρίση. Αυξήσεις καυσίμων, κρίσεις οικονομικές, πολλά έξοδα, χαμηλά μισθώματα γραμμών, μεγάλη ηλικία πλοίων». 
Το 1987 νέες μηχανές στον «Καπετάν Σταμάτη» και το 1997 στο «Χιόνη». Δεν άντεξαν. Το 2003 αποσύρθηκαν και τα τρία στο καρνάγιο του Θόλου. Πέρσι, ο «Καπετάν Σταμάτης» έκανε κάποιο ταξιδάκια στην Τουρκία. Τώρα, η άπνοια έχει κρατήσει στη στεριά τα πανιά της εταιρίας. 

 Η ζωή του 
Είναι η θάλασσα και το πρακτορείο. 

 Δυστυχώς 
Η παράδοση της οικογένειας δεν συνεχίζεται από τα παιδιά και τα αδέλφια του. 

 Έχει 
Ένα μυστικό. Αν πετύχει αυτό που σχεδιάζει, θα είναι επανάσταση στα ναυτικά χρονικά.

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΤΩΡΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΑΡΑΓΕΣ ΑΝΙΚΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΙΑ ΜΙΝΙΟΤΗ.... Η ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ....ΑΡΑΓΕΣ ΑΜΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΧΕΣΕ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΔΝ ΤΑ ΕΒΓΑΛΕ ΣΕ ΠΛΟΙΣΤΙΡΙΑΣΜΟ ΕΝΟ ΤΑ ΑΦΙΣΕ ΝΑ ΣΑΠΟΙΣΟΥΝ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΝ ΤΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΧΕΣΗ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ ΘΑ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΚΙΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΣΕΠΙΤΗΣ ΠαΝΤΟΣ ΑΝ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΝΑΥΑΓΙΣΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ ΛΥΜΑΝΗ Ο ΣΥΜΕΡΙΝΟΣ Ι ΔΙΟΚΤΗΤΗΣ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΟΒΑΡΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕΤΗΣ ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΕΣ ΑΡΧΕΣ. ΟΠΟΣ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΙΣΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ:!::?

----------


## xara

Το πρώτο του όνομα ήταν ΣΚΥΡΟΣ και έκανε Κύμη-Σκύρο και αργότερα, μετά την ίδρυση της ΝΕ ΣΚΥΡΟΥ, μεταδρομολογήθηκε με το ίδιο όνομα, στη γραμμή Βόλος-Τρίκερι-Σκιάθος-Σκόπελος-Αλόνησος

----------


## geogre222

Auti ti stigmi to chioni , kapetan stamatis kai psara einai se mia marina 5 lepta ekso apo tin poli tis xiou.Tha prospatiso na ta bgalo photo kai na stilo.H eteria opos ipate sosta pou diabasa pio pano den iparxei pia......!San ploia pantos gia poles dekaeties eksipiretisan tous xiotes gia tous kontinous proorismous....filika giorgos

----------


## costas

Bάλε φωτό τα έχω πεθυμήσει , θέλω να τα δω!

----------


## geogre222

Καλημερα και παλι.Οπως σας ειχα πει...οι φωτο ειναι στο φορουμ.Ειναι καλης ποιοτητας απλα δεν ειχα την μηχανη μαζι μου και τις εβγαλα με το κινητο μου.Aκoλουθουν και  αλλες....

xioni 2..jpg

xioni 8..jpg

xioni 7..jpg

----------


## geogre222

και το δευτερο πακετο φωτο

xioni 6..jpg

xioni 5..jpg

xioni 4..jpg

xioni3..jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Πολύ καλές σε ευχαριστούμε!!! Κρίμα για το σκαρί αυτο....

----------


## xara

> Το πρώτο του όνομα ήταν ΣΚΥΡΟΣ και έκανε Κύμη-Σκύρο και αργότερα, μετά την ίδρυση της ΝΕ ΣΚΥΡΟΥ, μεταδρομολογήθηκε με το ίδιο όνομα, στη γραμμή Βόλος-Τρίκερι-Σκιάθος-Σκόπελος-Αλόνησος




http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/skyros_1968.htm

----------


## geogre222

xara mou otan eixa dei auti tin photo stin sigkekrimeni selida  den mporousa na pistepso pos to exoun katantisei tora etsi kathas kai ta ipolipa ploia tis eterias autis....krima.....

----------


## costas

κρίμα να σαπίζει το πλοίο!

----------


## noulos

> http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/skyros_1968.htm


Πραγματικά όμορφη φωτογραφία. Κρίμα...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το αγαπημένο "Σκύρος, ως "Χιόνη", στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνα το 2002. Για όσους δεν το γνωρίζουν είναι η θέση όπου στη αρχαιότητα βρισκόταν ο αρχαίος λιμήν της Σαλαμίνας. Λίγο πιο πέρα υπάρχουν μάλιστα υπολείμματα από τον αρχαίο μώλο. 
Με τα χρώματα του Μινιώτη ταξίδεψε πολλά χρόνια και τώρα το καράβι πρέπει να είναι παροπλισμένο στη Χίο. Αριστερά από το "Χιόνη" πρέπει να είναι το "Προκόπιος Φ" που τα τελευταία χρόνια βρισκόταν παροπλισμένο στην Ελευσίνα.
Το  ΧΙΟΝΙ στη Σαλαμίνα.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Roi, το είχα ξεχάσει το βαπόρι αυτό. Δεν το ταξίδεψα αλλά το θυμάμαι που το παρατηρούσαμε ;-) στις δόξες του επι Μηνιώτη, να οργώνει τα μπουγάζια μεταξύ Χίου και Φούρνων. Ήταν ένα κλασσικό ποστάλι που δούλεψε ακούραστα σε δύσκολες θάλασσες και εποχές. Με αφορμή τη φωτογραφία σου, μου γεννήθηκε η εξής απορία για τους ειδικούς. Η πρύμνη και οι γενικές ναυπηγικές γραμμές του μοιάζουν με του αείμνηστου Έλλη. Ο Μεσσήνης ήταν ο ναυπηγός του Σκύρος;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πανέμορφο *ΧΙΟΝΗ* σκουριάζει στο λιμανάκι της Χίου.

Και το σινιάλο..... της MINIOTIS LINES.

CHIONI_01.jpg

CHIONI_02.jpg

----------


## gvaggelas

Για την ακρίβεια φίλε Espresso σκουριάζει στην (εδώ και 10 χρόνια) υπό κατασκευή μαρίνα της Χίου λίγο έξω από την πόλη.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το "Σκύρος" στηνν Αλόνησσο.
Carte-postale του Σπύρου Τσελέντη (Σταδίου 49, Αθήνα).
Μια άλλη εποχή, τόσο διαφορετική από τη δική μας.

Στον φίλο vinman, ως ελάχιστο ευχαριστώ για όλα όσα ανεβάζει.
Το αποψινό δώρο με το "Σκύρος" στου Βασιλειάδη ήταν πραγματικά ανεκτίμητο.

Στην Αλόνησο.jpg

----------


## lissos

Tα πλοια του Νομικου, ηταν τρομερα καλαισθητα. 
Εργα τεχνης!

----------


## geogre222

> Το "Σκύρος" στηνν Αλόνησσο.
> Carte-postale του Σπύρου Τσελέντη (Σταδίου 49, Αθήνα).
> Μια άλλη εποχή, τόσο διαφορετική από τη δική μας.
> 
> Στον φίλο vinman, ως ελάχιστο ευχαριστώ για όλα όσα ανεβάζει.
> Το αποψινό δώρο με το "Σκύρος" στου Βασιλειάδη ήταν πραγματικά ανεκτίμητο.
> 
> Στην Αλόνησο.jpg


αυτο πραγματικα ειναι δωρακι!!!
καμια σχεση με το σημερα.......ευχαριστουμε 

στο θεμα δεξαμενισμοι επιβατικων εχει καταχωριθει σαν σκυρος κοιταξτε το ειναι κουκλι
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...=27197&page=18

----------


## Haddock

Το έχω ξαναπεί αλλά οι γραμμές του, μου θυμίζουν πολύ τα &#171;Έλλη&#187; και &#171;Κεφαλληνία&#187;. Υποπτεύομαι ο καλλιτέχνης είναι ο ίδιος...Χρήστος Μεσσήνης...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aνδρεας Ερμογενης ο καλλιτεχνης!

----------


## Haddock

Ωραίος ο Bruce... Γνωρίζεις άλλα έργα τέχνης του Ανδρέα Ερμογένη; Τελικά αυτή η πάστα καλλιτεχνών έδωσε ρέστα....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

κασταλια, ακουαριους, γεωργιος,λημνος,σκυρος στα σιγουρα αν ειναι  ο εσπερος ας βαλει ενα χερακι!

----------


## esperos

BEN  τα  είπες  όλα!

----------


## Andronicos

Μήπως διαθέτει κάποιος φωτό απο τη γέφυρα ,τιμόνι ,τηλέγραφο,του ''Χιόνη'' ,''Σκύρος'';
Γνωρίζει κάποιος πού βρίσκεται τώρα αυτό το σκαρί;:?:

----------


## tasos_33

πιγενε πισω στην 3 σελιδα πανοπανο και θα το δεις.

----------


## Andronicos

Διαθέτει κανείς φωτό απο τη γέφυρα (τιμόνι,τηλέγραφος...όργανα) του ''Σκύρος'', ''Χιόνη'';
Πού να βρίσκεται άραγε τώρα ;:?:

----------


## tasos_33

Το πλοιο παραμενη να σκουριζει στην μαρίνα της Χίου λίγο έξω από την πόλη.Οπος και ολα τα πλοια του ΜΙΝΙΟΤΙ.

----------


## alligariesbeach

πω πω ρε παιδια τι εγινε τωρα!!!!

στο σκυρος ηταν βοηθος λογιστη ο πατερας μου το 1979-1982

τρελαθηκα τωρα εχω συγκινηθει απιστευτα....

υ.ς εαν καποιος εχει καποια καλη φωτο απο το καραβι σαν σκυρος 
και μπορει να την ανεβασει θα ειναι μεγαλη μου χαρα διοτι θα την κανω κορνιζα και δωρο στον πατερα μου.
ευχαριστω....

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Χιόνη όπως είνι σήμερα 
DSCF0311.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

* Ένα πανέμορφο πλοίο  με τα χρώματα του Νομικού μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Κύμης : Το "Σκύρος" μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Κύμης το 1979*

*Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το αρχείο του πατέρα μου (σκαναρισμένη) και αφιερώνεται σε όλους τους φίλους του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας και στους φίλους από Κύμη - Σκύρο ...*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eκεινα τα χρονια ειχα κανει απειρα ταξιδια με το σκυρος απο κυμη και στο δρομο στανταρ εβγαιναν δελφινια που μας περναγαν απο κατω.Εκτος αυτου οταν ειχε λιγο καιρο εβγαιναν νερα απο τα οκια και οι πολλοι επιβατες που ηταν στην πλωρη δροσιζοντουσαν.Ηταν αλλες εποχες εβαζαν μουσικη απο τα μεγαφωνα,συνηθως παριο,αλλοι εβαζαν τη δικη τους μουσικη και εστηναν επιτοπια παρτυ με χορους .Οταν ειχε κοντρα η συναντηση γινοταν χαμος απο τα σφυριγματα και τα χαρτια υγειας που ανεμιζαν σαν σερπαντινες απο πισω το πληρωμα ηταν παντα ευγενεστατο και φιλικο και το πλοιο παντα ελαμπε.Στα λιμανια προορισμου ειχα παντα ανακοινωσεις απο κασετα οπου μια λαγνα θυληκη φωνη σου ελεγε τα παντα.Ολα αυτα σε ενα βαπορακι 53 μετρα με ατελειωτες αναμνησεις που ουτε μουσιοποιουνται ουτε ξαναρχονται

----------


## STRATHGOS

ξeri kanis ti xoritikotita diladi posa fortiga kai ix,kai epivates!! tora se poion aniki auto to ploio? :Confused:

----------


## DimitrisT

> ξeri kanis ti xoritikotita diladi posa fortiga kai ix,kai epivates!! tora se poion aniki auto to ploio?


Φίλε μου δες εδώ για τα χαρακτηριστικά ,νομίζω στον Μινιώτη ανήκουν δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι άλλο.

----------


## Eng

> Στα λιμανια προορισμου ειχα παντα ανακοινωσεις απο κασετα οπου μια λαγνα θυληκη φωνη σου ελεγε τα παντα.Ολα αυτα σε ενα βαπορακι 53 μετρα με ατελειωτες αναμνησεις που ουτε μουσιοποιουνται ουτε ξαναρχονται


BEN,είχες αναρρωτηθεί ποιά ηταν αυτή η..λάγνα φωνη και στα νεότερα πλοία του Νομικού?? Λοιπον την περιοδο 80-90 ηταν η..γυναίκα του Λουκά Νομικού και στα νεότερα χρόνια η 18χρονη κορη τους...
Αχχχχ... υπεροχα ταξίδια......

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> BEN,είχες αναρρωτηθεί ποιά ηταν αυτή η..λάγνα φωνη και στα νεότερα πλοία του Νομικού?? Λοιπον την περιοδο 80-90 ηταν η..γυναίκα του Λουκά Νομικού και στα νεότερα χρόνια η 18χρονη κορη τους...
> Αχχχχ... υπεροχα ταξίδια......


O κυριος λουκας νομικος ειχε παντρευτει το 1996 και σημερα ειναι 40 και κατι ποτε αραγε προλαβε και εκανε κορη που το 1999 ηταν 18 ετων??Ρωταω δηλαδη ο ανθρωπος

----------


## Eng

> O κυριος λουκας νομικος ειχε παντρευτει το 1996 και σημερα ειναι 40 και κατι ποτε αραγε προλαβε και εκανε κορη που το 1999 ηταν 18 ετων??Ρωταω δηλαδη ο ανθρωπος



Εχεις δίκιο ήταν ο Νικος ο Νομικος!!! 
Εχεις δικιο.. απλά ηταν κατι μου μετεφεραν χρονια πριν καπου στο 90 ενας θειός μου λοστρομος στο Λημνος.
Ισως να ειναι ανακρίβεια..
Sorry!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Skyros αναχωρει απο την αλονησο.Το γκρι μεγαλο γκρι καικι ειναι το ταξιαρχης που ειπα πιο πανω.Τα δυο σκαφακια ,ειναι 4 κανονικα, με εκει εδρα και ειναi mirage 28.Kart postale του 1978 αγορασμενη τοτε απο αλονησο αφιερωμενη στους Andronicos και vy8os


negatives (70).jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Skyros αναχωρει απο την αλονησο.Το γκρι μεγαλο γκρι καικι ειναι το ταξιαρχης που ειπα πιο πανω.Τα δυο σκαφακια ,ειναι 4 κανονικα, με εκει εδρα και ειναi mirage 28.Kart postale του 1978 αγορασμενη τοτε απο αλονησο αφιερωμενη στους Andronicos και vy8os
> negatives (70).jpg


Ωραιοτατο το _Σκυρος_. Μπραβο!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σημερα με το χασιμο του μετρου στα μεγεθη και στους χαρακτηρισμους η λεξη  <ωραιοτατο> ειναι ο πιο ακριβης για αυτο το πλοιο!

----------


## VAGG

τι μου θυμισατε ρε παιδια,...στη φωτο που παραθετω το σκυρος στο πρωτο του
δρομολογιο απο σκυρο προς κυμη 1960..κατι.Δειτε την υποδοχη του πλοιου 
απο τους σκυριανους!

ΣΚΥΡΟΣ  ΠΑΛΙΕΣ  ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ 0581.jpg

----------


## Leo

Αγαπητέ φίλε, η φωτογραφία σου μεταφέρθηκε εδώ που έιναι το θέμα του πλοίου. Μπορείς να ανατρέξεις στίς σελίδες του , ίσως βρείς κι άλλα ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα μέσα σ αυτές. Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## Ellinis

Το πλυμήρισαν το καράβι οι Σκυριανοί! και με το δίκιο τους βέβαια γιατί μέχρι τότε ταξιδεύαν με άλλα και άλλα...
φίλε VAGG σε ευχαριστούμε για τη φωτο και καλώς μας βρήκες!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικη φωτο!Ενα απο τα αγαπημενα πλοια με μεγαλη προσφορα 25 ετων στις σποραδες

----------


## gtogias

> τι μου θυμισατε ρε παιδια,...στη φωτο που παραθετω το σκυρος στο πρωτο του
> δρομολογιο απο σκυρο προς κυμη 1960..κατι.Δειτε την υποδοχη του πλοιου 
> απο τους σκυριανους!
> 
> ΣΚΥΡΟΣ  ΠΑΛΙΕΣ  ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ 0581.jpg


Εξαιρετικό ντοκουμέντο. Το γνώρισα ως Χιόνη που με τη σειρά του όργωσε το ανατολικό Αιγαίο. Σκαρί που πράγματι πρόσφερε στα νησιά που δούλεψε.

----------


## VAGG

καλησπερα παιδια,και καλως σας βρηκα !! Στη φωτο που στελνω ειναι ο προδρομος του σκυρος το ΜΠΟΡΑ,με πιθανο καπετανιο τον ιδιο το λουκα νομικο.

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε VAGG, πριν το ΣΚΥΡΟΣ -εκτός από το ΜΠΟΡΑ- πρέπει να έπιανε Σκύρο και το ΒΟΡ.ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ. Έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Να ευχαριστησω προσωπικα τον VAGG για αυτα που ανεβασε.Το μπορα ανηκε στο καπτα Γιωργο,νομιζω, Παππα,ειμαι σιγουρος.Αυτος λογω της γνωριμιας του με τον Νομικο τον εκανε αρωγο στην πραγματοποιηση του ονειρου του.Ενα συνχρονο αξιοπιστο και γρηγορο πλοιο για την σκυρο.Το πλοιο σχεδιαστηκε απο το ναυπηγικο γραφειο ερμογενη, βαση της ιδεας του Αγ. Γερασιμος της οικογενειας στριτζη.Ενος ημικλειστου δηλαδη βαποριου για μεταφορα και δυσκολων φορτιων

----------


## Ellinis

Απολαύστε τo βίντεο της καθέλκυσης του ΣΚΥΡΟΣ εδώ. Το ημερολόγιο έδειχνε 22 Μαϊου 1968.

Και για να σας ανοίξει η όρεξη και τέσσερα καρεδάκια.

skyros launch.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Βλεποντας ολα αυτα τα απιστευτα σημερα φιλε Ellinis σκεφτηκα αν ποτε υπηρξε ταινια με την καθελκηση του Αννα Μαρια (Μεγαλοχαρη).
Βεβαια δεν πιστευω οτι θα το βλεπαμε μιας και το πιθανοτερο ειναι να υποχρεωθηκε ο εικονοληπτης να φαει το φιλμ οπως εξελιχθηκαν τα πραγματα τη μερα εκεινη...

----------


## basi

Πριν το Σκύρος την γραμμή Κύμης - Σκύρου την εξυπηρετούσε το Μπόρα του Παππά . Ενα ξύλινο σκάφος με μηχανή και πανί και ταχύτητα 8 μίλια .
Επαιρνε δε και 1-2 φορτηγά και 2-3 αυτοκίνητα που τα ανέβαζε στο κατάστρωμα με μαδέρια , ενώ παρόλο το μικρό μήκος του δεν φοβόταν τα μποφόρια .

Τα καλοκαίρια στην γραμμή έρχονταν και τα Κύκνος και Βόρειοι Σποράδες που δεν έπαιρναν αυτοκίνητα και ένωναν την Κύμη με τα νησιά των Σποράδων και το Βόλο .

Ο Παππάς το 1967 έκανε συναιτερισμό με τον Νομικό και έφτιαξαν το Σκύρος που το καπετάνευε ο Παππάς .
Το δρομολόγιο του πλοίου το καλοκαίιρι κυρίως ήταν ΣΚΥΡΟΣ-ΚΥΜΗ-ΑΛΟΝΗΣΣΟΣ-ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟΣ-ΑΛΟΝΗΣΣΟΣ-ΚΥΜΗ-ΣΚΥΡΟΣ που το έβγαζε σε 12 ώρες από τις 8 το πρωί με τις 8 το βράδυ . 

Μετά το 1970 ο Νομικός έβαλε στις γραμμές το Αιγεύς που ένωσε την Κύμη με την Λήμνο και κατόπιν το Σκιάθος , το Λήμνος . ενώ αγόρασε το Πασχάλης που το μετονόμασε σε Θήρα . 

Οταν αρχές του 80 οι Σκυριανοί έβγαλαν το Ανεμμόεσσα , πρώην Κατερίνα νυν Νήσσος Θήρα , άρχισαν οι κόντρες που τελικά οδήγησαν τον Νομικό στην αποχώρηση από την περιοχή .

Το Σκύρος είχε και ασανσέρ αυτοκινήτων που τα κατέβαζε στο υπόγειο χωρητικότητας 9-10 αυτοκινήτων και έπαιρνε και περίπου 25 αυτοκίνητα η 4 φορτηγά επάνω .

Γιά το 1967 που κατασκευάστηκε ήταν εντυπωσιακό βαπόρι και γιά την γραμμή .

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SKYROS στην αλονησο.Καρτ ποσταλ που εχω στα χερια μου απο το 1978.Ομορφο και λογικο σε μεγεθος που δεν χαλαει τον περιβαλοντα χωρο.Το ξυλινο γκρι καραβοσκαρο ειναι το Ταξιαρχης που μετεφεραι εμπορευματα στο νησι, τα δυο ιστιοφορα ειναι mirage 28.
Τωρα για το σκυρος.Στο κυριος ντεκ που ηταν και το ανοιχτο γκαραζ ηταν το μεγαλο σαλονι που ειχε και προσβαση και στην πλωρη.Στην <πλατη> του σαλονιου αυτου υπηρχε και το μπαρ του πλοιου.Στα δεξια του σαλονιου αυτου ειχε μια σκαλα που κατεβαινε σε ενα σαλονι με καθισματα πουλμαν και επαιρνε φως απο τα φινιστρινια.Εκει ηταν και ενα γραφειο που ηταν του λογιστη.Γενικα σε αυτο το σαλονι δεν πολυπηγαινε ο κοσμος.Στο ντεκ τις γεφυρας και πισω απο τις καμπινες των αξιωματικων υπηρχε το σαλονι της πρωτης θεσης, με μπλε αποχρωσεις και ειχε και πινακες με αρχαιες παραστασεις.Τα καταστρωματα ηταν κουβερτωμενα εκτος απο αυτο της πλωρης και τους ανοιχτους πισω αλουεδες.Γενικα ηταν ενα βαπορι που ανηκε σε μια εταιρεια που το ειχε παντα αψογο με ωραιους χωρους σωστη συμπεριφορα πληρωματος και πολυ καλη οργανωση.Ακομα θυμαμαι τις ανακοινωσεις σε σωστα ελληνικα απο κασσετα.Το 1979 ειχε μπει στην γραμμη το παρομοιο Αγιος Γερασιμος και δεν ειχε απολυτος καμια σχεση παντου.Ο Νομικος τοτε ηταν παρα πολυ μπροστα για την εποχη του

negatives (70).jpg

----------


## fourtounakis

Κατ'αρχήν ευχαριστούμε θερμά για τις φωτογραφίες!Κατά δεύτερον αν θυμάστε,μια εποχή είχε μπεί στην γραμμή Κώ-Νίσυρο-Τήλο-Σύμη-Ρόδο.¶ν έχουμε καμιά φώτο???!!!

----------


## a.molos

Στην προκυμαία της  μυροβόλου Χίου, πριν απο 20 περίπου χρόνια.

----------


## Ellinis

> Κατά δεύτερον αν θυμάστε,μια εποχή είχε μπεί στην γραμμή Κώ-Νίσυρο-Τήλο-Σύμη-Ρόδο.¶ν έχουμε καμιά φώτο???!!!


Αυτό που θυμάμαι είχε ταξιδέψει στα Δωδεκάνησα ήταν το ΑΙΓΕΥΣ ως ΣΥΡΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ. Μήπως θυμάσαι πότε είχες δει το ΣΚΥΡΟΣ εκεί;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Nομιζω οτι εκανε αγονο γραμμη απο χιο μεχρι δωδεκανησα.Ολα αυτα επι εταιρειας μινιωτη

----------


## Ellinis

Ευχαριστώ Ben, έχεις δίκιο αλλά είχα "κωλήσει" νομίζοντας οτι είχε κατέβει σαν ΣΚΥΡΟΣ...

----------


## Haddock

Αν και αγαπήθηκε ιδιαίτερα στις Β. Σποράδες, χαρείτε το στην Πάτμο πριν από μερικά χρόνια με τη φορεσιά του Μινιώτη.



© Photo by P. Coe

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σιγουρα ενα μεγαλο ευρημα απο το αγαπημενο αυτο βαπορακι,τουλαχιστον για εμενα.

----------


## Melis7

Το θυμάμαι που ερχόταν από Χίο μέχρι Λειψούς, συνέχιζε στη Λέρο και μετά γύριζε πάλι..... Φοβερό καραβάκι όπως και το Καπετάν-Σταμάτης

----------


## iliaskexrias

ηταν ο πατερας μου στο λογιστηριο απο 76 εως 83 οταν του εδειξα την φωτο με το σκυρος τωρα χιονι νταν!!!! η πιεση ανεβηκε και τα ματια του βουρκωσαν..

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σιγουρα ηταν αυτος ο λογιστης που καθοταν στο γραφειακι στο κατω ντεκ με τα πουλμαν καθισματα και μου ειχε κοψει το εισητιριο πολλες φορες αφου 1976- 1983 ειχα κανει πολλα ταξιδια με αυτο το πανεξυπνο και πανεμορφο βαπορακι

----------


## Ellinis

> Το Σκύρος είχε και ασανσέρ αυτοκινήτων που τα κατέβαζε στο υπόγειο χωρητικότητας 9-10 αυτοκινήτων και έπαιρνε και περίπου 25 αυτοκίνητα η 4 φορτηγά επάνω .


Ένα αρθράκι από τα "Ναυτικά Χρονικά" του 1968 γύρω από την καθέλκυση του ΣΚΥΡΟΣ, αναφέρει αρκετές λεπτομέρειες όπως και τον "αναβατήρα" -το ασανσέρ- που είχε αναφέρει παλιότερα ο φίλος basi. 

Skyros launched.jpg

----------


## basi

Mεγάλωσα με το Σκύρος και με τα άλλα πλοία του Νομικού , αλλά και με το Ανεμόεσσα βλέπεις , οπότε θυμάμαι πολλά χαρακτηριστικά τους που με εντυπωσίαζαν τότε σαν παιδάκι .

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Σκυρος_ σε φωτογραφια που βρηκαμε στο delcampe.net

Skyros.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Από το group του Naulilia.gr στο Facebook μας έρχεται το νέο οτι το CHRISTOS XVIII ρυμουλκεί τα Χιόνη και Καπεταν Σταμάτης.....

----------


## Eng

> _Σκυρος_ σε φωτογραφια που βρηκαμε στο delcampe.net
> 
> Skyros.jpg


Και ειναι στο Βολο στο χωρου που μετεπειτα εδεναν τα Ιπταμενα της Ceres και πιο μετεπειτα ή μαλλον τωρα..η Αργο!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΧΙΟΝΗ στις 13-12-2012 σε φωτο του φίλου Γιώργου Γκιβίση, έχει βγεί έξω στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου και μάλιστα χωρίς άξονες και προπέλες. Τι άραγε θα παιχτεί με το πλοίο. Κάποια στιγμή θα μπώ στο ναυπηγείο και θα μάθω.
Για το φίλο rocinante που το ζήτησε και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

ΧΙΟΝΗ 01 13-12-2012.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Περίεργο. Πίστευα οτι θα διαλυθεί αλλά το βλέπω πολύ "προσεκτικά" τοποθετημένο.
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## chiotis

> Περίεργο. Πίστευα οτι θα διαλυθεί αλλά το βλέπω πολύ "προσεκτικά" τοποθετημένο.
> Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.


Θα διαλυθεί φίλε μου αφού πρώτα αφερεθούν χρήσιμα μερη του αν δεις και το αρθρο που έβαλα στο θέμα του πλοίου Ψαρά ...τι να πω μακαρι να αλλάξει σχέδια η εταιρία του Σπανόπουλου.

----------


## Andronicos

Ειναι κρίμα το τιμόνι και τα όργανα ελέγχου ν ακολουθήσουν το σκράπ.Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας τα κρατήσει, για να τα χαιρόμαστε κι όλοι εμείς δηλαδή... :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Συνηθως αυτα τα βρισκουμε αργοτερα σε μαγαζια σττο περαμα ή ακομα ακριβοτερα σε παλαιοπωλεια καλογυαλισμενα ομως.

----------


## basi

Που είναι το συγκεκριμμένο ναυπηγείο , στο Πέραμα ?
Επίσης μπορεί κάποιος να μπεί μέσα , η να πλησιάσει κάπως το πλοίο γιά να το φωτογραφίσει ?

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ναυπηγείο είναι στη Σαλαμίνα. Μπορεί απο βδομάδα να μπώ μέσα και να το φωτογραφήσω.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Καλο θα ηταν να βγαλεις μερικες θα τις δεχομουν ευχαριστα

----------


## despo

Εγω πάντως δεν περίμενα με τίποτα να έρθουν τα καράβια προς τα εδώ. Το μόνο 'καλό' της ολης ιστορίας μου φαίνεται είναι οτι η σχετική ... λεηλασία τους θα γίνει απο δικά μας χέρια.

----------


## Andronicos

> Θα διαλυθεί φίλε μου αφού πρώτα αφερεθούν χρήσιμα μερη του αν δεις και το αρθρο που έβαλα στο θέμα του πλοίου Ψαρά ...τι να πω μακαρι να αλλάξει σχέδια η εταιρία του Σπανόπουλου.


Θα λεγε κανείς ότι προσπαθεί να κρυφτεί απο το φωτογράφο... :Sad:

----------


## pantelis2009

Δυστυχώς δεν το πρόλαβα έξω. Σίγουρα του βγάλανε τις μηχανές, γιατί τις φωτογράφησα και θα τις ανεβάσω κάποια στιγμή εδώ για να μην χαθούν (ελπίζω να συμφωνείται). Πρέπει να το ρίξανε στη θάλασσα η εχθές ή σήμερα το πρωϊ. Απ' ότι έμαθα μόλις τελειώσουν και με το Καπετάν Σταμάτης που είναι έξω θα φύγουν και τα δύο για Aliaga. Σημερινή του φωτο στη ντάνα του Σπανόπουλου, λίγα μέτρα μακριά απο κει που γεννήθηκε, περιμένοντας το μοιραίο. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΧΙΟΝΗ 08 21-12-2012.jpg

----------


## Andronicos

Αραγε θα αφαιρέθηκαν το τιμόνι και τα όργανα ελέγχου... :Confusion:

----------


## despo

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Παντελή για την ενημέρωση και βλέπω (οπως πάντα) είσαι ετοιμοπόλεμος.

----------


## Andronicos

Το τιμόνι του Σκύρος ήταν δρύινο με ομόκεντρους κύκλους , ενώ στο κέντρο υπήρχε ένα άλλο ,λιγότερο περίτεχνο.... :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## basi

Στα 45 χρόνια του λοιπόν θα οδηγηθεί γιά διάλυση .

Κάποια τέτοια πλοία έδωσαν ψωμί σε πολλούς στην χώρα μας , από την κατασκευή τους μέχρι την κυκλοφορία τους και κάποια τέτοια θα μπορούσαν και σήμερα να κάνουν το ίδιο συνδέοντας τα μικρότερα νησιά με τις γραμμές κορμού , ενώ θα διανυκτέρευαν στα μικρά νησιά σαν τοπικά ασθενοφόρα .

----------


## pantelis2009

> Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Παντελή για την ενημέρωση και βλέπω (οπως πάντα) είσαι ετοιμοπόλεμος.


Όσο μπορώ πλέον φίλε μου, γιατί δεν μπορώ να μετακινούμε πλέον εύκολα.
Φίλε basi μπορεί να πάει για διάλυση, αλλά η καρδιά του σίγουρα θα κτυπά σε κάποιο άλλο πλοίο.
Ας δούμε τη μία μηχανή που είναι έξω απο το μηχανουργείο του Σπανόπουλου, γιατί ή άλλη είναι μέσα και έχει αρχίσει η επισκευή της.

ΧΙΟΝΗ 02 21-12-2012.jpg

----------


## Eng

Τι λες τωρα... Απιστευτο.. και η μηχανουλα αν ειναι το Σκυρος, ειναι αψογη!!!  :Apologetic:  Τςςςςς.... Μια καρδουλα τοση δα....

----------


## Andronicos

Και τι μάρκα είναι αυτός ο κινητήρας?

----------


## Αγιος Γερασιμος

Μαλλον Caterpillar

----------


## pantelis2009

> Τι λες τωρα... Απιστευτο.. και η μηχανουλα αν ειναι το Σκυρος, ειναι αψογη!!!  Τςςςςς.... Μια καρδουλα τοση δα....


Φίλε μου είναι απο το Σκύρος.......Χιόνη και δεν είναι μία, αλλά δύο.
Φίλε Αγιος Γερασιμος όχι μάλλον.......αλλά σίγουρα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν ειναι οι αρχικες deutz τις ειχε αλλαξει ο μινιωτης προ 20ετιας περιπου με caterpilar γιαυτο εχουν ακομα ψωμι και τις πουλανε

----------


## Andronicos

Καμιά φωτό ρε παιδιά του πιλοτηρίου υπάρχει...έχω φάει τον τόπο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Eκεινα τα χρονια ειχα κανει απειρα ταξιδια με το σκυρος απο κυμη και στο δρομο στανταρ εβγαιναν δελφινια που μας περναγαν απο κατω. Εκτος αυτου οταν ειχε λιγο καιρο εβγαιναν νερα απο τα οκια και οι πολλοι επιβατες που ηταν στην πλωρη δροσιζοντουσαν. Ηταν αλλες εποχες εβαζαν μουσικη απο τα μεγαφωνα,συνηθως παριο,αλλοι εβαζαν τη δικη τους μουσικη και εστηναν επιτοπια παρτυ με χορους. Οταν ειχε κοντρα η συναντηση γινοταν χαμος απο τα σφυριγματα και τα χαρτια υγειας που ανεμιζαν σαν σερπαντινες απο πισω το πληρωμα ηταν παντα ευγενεστατο και φιλικο και το πλοιο παντα ελαμπε. Στα λιμανια προορισμου ειχα παντα ανακοινωσεις απο κασετα οπου μια λαγνα θηλυκη φωνη σου ελεγε τα παντα. Ολα αυτα σε ενα βαπορακι 53 μετρα με ατελειωτες αναμνησεις που ουτε μουσιοποιουνται ουτε ξαναρχονται


Ο BEN BRUCE μας θύμησε ότι δεν ήταν μόνο το *Σκυρος* αλλά και άλλα πλοία που έκαναν τα ίδια δρομολόγια την περίοδο της δεκαετίας τού 1970.  Πλοία όπως το Θηρα, το Σκιαθος και αργότερα το Αιγευς και το Σκοπελος.   Εδώ μερικά δρομολόγια. 

January 1973 from the weekly  _Koinoniki_ of Piraeus (with Nomikos's signal).
Ιανουάριος 1973, από την _Κοινωνική του Πειραιώς με τα σινιαλα του_ Νομικού.
19730100 Skyros Koinwnikh Peiraiws.jpg


June 17, 1977 from _Kathimerini_ of Athens
17 Ιουνίου 1977 από την Καθημερινή. 

19770617 Skiathos Skyros Ka0hm.jpg
September 1, 1982  from _Kathimerini_ of Athens
1 Σεπτεμβρίου 1982 από την Καθημερινή. 
19820901 Thera Skyros Skiathos Ka0hm.jpg


Από την βιβλιοθήκη του Miramar.

*Name:*
SKYROS
*Year:*
1968

*Type:*
Ferry (pax/RORO)
*Date of completion:*
7.68



*Tons:  572*
572
*DWT:*
254

*Length overall:*
51.5
*Ship Design:*


*Beam:*
8.2
*Builder:*
Bekris & Eleftheropoulos

*Location of yard:*
Perama



*Number of  screws/speed* 
2D-15




*Subsequent History: * 90 CHIONI

----------


## Eng

> Δεν ειναι οι αρχικες deutz τις ειχε αλλαξει ο μινιωτης προ 20ετιας περιπου με caterpilar γιαυτο εχουν ακομα ψωμι και τις πουλανε


20τιας?? Ειναι καταπληκτικες δειγμα του οτι γινοταν πολυ καλη συντηρηση στο πλοιο.. Αν σας δειξω μια Μηχανη απο 20ετις πλοιο με Ρωσους θα καταλαβαιτε... Αλλ αυτο ειναι που λεμε Ελληνικα Πληρωματα...

----------


## leo85

> Όσο μπορώ πλέον φίλε μου, γιατί δεν μπορώ να μετακινούμε πλέον εύκολα.
> Φίλε basi μπορεί να πάει για διάλυση, αλλά η καρδιά του σίγουρα θα κτυπά σε κάποιο άλλο πλοίο.
> Ας δούμε τη μία μηχανή που είναι έξω απο το μηχανουργείο του Σπανόπουλου, γιατί ή άλλη είναι μέσα και έχει αρχίσει η επισκευή της.
> 
> ΧΙΟΝΗ 02 21-12-2012.jpg


Περιμένουμε να δούμε και την άλλη, που έχει αρχίσει η επισκευή της.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε λοιπόν και την άλλη μηχανή που μέσα στο μηχανουργείο την έχουν διαλύσει. Ας ελπίσουμε οι μηχανικοί να μας πουν λίγα λόγια για τη μηχανή. :Fat: 

ΧΙΟΝΗ 03 21-12-2012.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα πιστόνια και ....άλλα εξαρτήματα της μηχανής του Χιόνη.

ΧΙΟΝΗ 05 21-12-2012.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Χιόνη μαζί με το Καπετάν Σταμάτης εχθές στη ντάνα του ναυπηγείου Σπανόπουλου, περιμένοντας το μοιραίο.

ΧΙΟΝΗ 13 30-01-2013.jpg

----------


## despo

PHOTO 0043despo.jpgΠεριμένοντας να αποχαιρετήσουμε το κουφάρι του πιά, ας το θυμηθούμε σε δράση στους Φούρνους.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστω πολυ τον despo για την φωτο ενος πολυ αγαπημενου πλοιου που εχω κανει πολλα ταξιδια  μαζι του ,ως Σκυρος

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Χιόνη λίγα μέτρα μακριά απο εκεί που γεννήθηκε, περιμένει το μοιραίο. Για BEN BRUCE, despo, Eng, Nicholas Peppas και όλους τους φίλους του.

ΧΙΟΝΗ 12 27-12-2012.jpg

----------


## despo

> Ευχαριστω πολυ τον despo για την φωτο ενος πολυ αγαπημενου πλοιου που εχω κανει πολλα ταξιδια  μαζι του ,ως Σκυρος


PHOTO 0050 despo.jpgΣου ανταποδίδω ... με ένα αυτοκόλλητο, για να το θυμάσαι !

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> PHOTO 0050 despo.jpgΣου ανταποδίδω ... με ένα αυτοκόλλητο, για να το θυμάσαι !


Κορυφαιο!Τιποτα  αλλο

----------


## basi

Πάντως έμεινε 45 χρόνια μαζί μας . Μεγαλώσαμε μαζί του .

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάντως οι μηχανές του έμειναν και θα μπούν σε άλλο πλοίο (άγνωστο πιο).

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΣΚΥΡΟΣ στην Σκιαθο το 1971 φωτογραφημενο απο τον Peter Stafford

_Skyros at Skiathos 1971 Peter Stafford.jpg_

_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ευχαριστη εκπληξη για εμενα αυτη η ομορφη και σπανια φωτο για το συρος που ετσι το γνωρισα εκεινα τα χρονια

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Σκυρος* στην Σκιαθο.

Skyros.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mοναδικη  φωτο  ευχαριστω τον Nicholas peppas

----------


## pantelis2009

Βέβαια αυτό θα ήταν καλό θέμα για τους μηχανικούς.......αλλά προτίμησα να το βάλω εδώ.
Τα νέα χιτώνια έχουν μπεί και σε λίγο θα αρχίσει το μοντάρισμα. Όπως είπα η μηχανή του Χιόνη σε κάποιο άλλο σκάφος θα μπεί, αν μάθω σε ποιο .....θα σας πώ.

ΧΙΟΝΗ 15 06-02-2013.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aποκαλυπτικη φωτο σιγουρα!

----------


## Apostolos

Ενα ιστορικό βίντεο απο την καθέλκυση του!

----------


## pantelis2009

Κάποτε τα κινηματογραφούσαν για προπαγάνδα και ο κοσμάκης είχε δουλειά. Τώρα αν δεν υπήρχαμε εμείς οι καραβολάτρες, στις επόμενες γενιές δεν θα υπήρχε ....τίποτε. 
Ευχαριστούμε Απόστολε για τα ωραία σου.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ εκτιμηεο το βιντεακι σου αποστολε δεν μπορω να εχω παραπονο.Τωρα η λεξη προπαγανδα εχει πολλες εννοιες.Ποτε εγιναν κοινωνικες εκδρομες τα τελευταια 40 χρονια?Απο το 1963 μεχρι το 1975 ειχαμε και μια καθελκηση κλειστου πλοιο καθε 8 μηνες ,ασε τις παντοφλες, πολλα απο αυτα ζουν και σημερα ειναι προπαγανδα να μοστραρεις την πραγματικη αναπτυξη?Σημερα δεν υπαρχει προπαγανδα και μαλιστα γκεμεπλικου τυπου που μας εριξε στον γκρεμο προπαγανδιζοντας οτι δεν χρειαζεται να φτιαχνουμε απολυτως τιποτα αλλα τζογαροντας στα χρηματιστηρια και αγοραζοντας τζιπαρες κανουμε αναπτυξη?

----------


## Αγιος Γερασιμος

Φευγει σημερα για την Αliaga με το Ρυμουλκο Χρηστος ΧVII.

----------


## basi

Θα το θυμόμαστε με αγάπη και νοσταλγία . Καλό του ταξίδι .


edit Κοίταξα το χάρτη και το ρυμουλκό γράφει πορεία Χαλκίδα . Θα αλλάξει στην πορεία ?

----------


## basi

To ρυμουλκό σύμφωνα με το AIS είναι στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας . Τι έγινε τελικά ?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eιναι απεναντι απο τα ναυπηγεια χαλκιδας στην ευβοια το ειδα σημερα το πρωι

----------


## pantelis2009

Κώστα ποιό είναι απέναντι απο τα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας;;; Το Χιόνη ή το P/K.

----------


## YANNIS AFRATEOS

Το πλοίο μαζί με το "Καπετάν Σταμάτης" βρίσκονται στο λιμανάκι του Αγ. Στεφάνου. Το λιμανάκι αυτό βρίσκεται 2 χλμ νότια της Χαλκίδας πάνω στον Κεντρικό οδικό άξονα της Εύβοιας. Η τοπική εταιρεία TECHNOSCRAP-Τσώκος έχει αναλάβει την διάλυση τους. Αμφότερα τα πλοία θα οδηγηθούν σε λίγες μέρες στα Καρνάγια της Χαλκίδας για την πλήρη διάλυση τους.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To Χιονι σκετο ειναι ανευ ρυμουλκου.Κατι παιζει γιατι η περιοχη ειναι εκτος της ροτας για Αλιαγα.Ειδωμεν....

----------


## Ellinis

Το τελευταίο ακτοπλοϊκό που θυμάμαι να διαλύθηκε στη Χαλκίδα είναι το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ το 1979. Για να δούμε...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Oλη την μερα ημουν χαλκιδα και δεν ειχα φωτογραφικη μηχανη @#%&^&$@##$@

----------


## basi

Μακάρι το Σκύρος να διαλυθεί στην Χαλκίδα . Τουλάχιστον θα είναι στην Εύβοια που τόσο εξυπηρέτησε επί 10ετίας .

----------


## YANNIS AFRATEOS

Tο Χιόνη μαζί με το Καπετάν Σταμάτης δεμένα στο λιμανάκι του ¶γ. Στεφάνου στην Χαλκίδα.

----------


## vagosg

Ρυμούλκηση του ΧΙΟΝΗ και ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ από τον αγ. Στέφανο στα Ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας. Εκεί παρέμειναν για λίγες μόνο ημέρες. Σήμερα το βράδυ θα περάσουν από τη γέφυρα του Ευρίπου με προορισμό νομίζω το Βόλο
P3110154.jpg P3110182.jpg P3110194.jpg P3210236.jpg P3210238.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλώς ήλθες φίλε vagosg στη μεγάλη παρέα του Nautilia.gr. Περιμένουμε νεότερα και σ' ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτο.

----------


## owner

Aν  ζούσε  ο  γέρος  νομικός  και  το έβλεπε το σκύρος  θα  έβαζε  σίγουρα τα κλάματα

----------


## despo

> Ρυμούλκηση του ΧΙΟΝΗ και ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ από τον αγ. Στέφανο στα Ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας. Εκεί παρέμειναν για λίγες μόνο ημέρες. Σήμερα το βράδυ θα περάσουν από τη γέφυρα του Ευρίπου με προορισμό νομίζω το Βόλο
> P3110154.jpg P3110182.jpg P3110194.jpg P3210236.jpg P3210238.jpg


Μοναδικές οι φωτογραφίες σου φίλε - Σε ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αντιο ΣΚΥΡΟΣ....


SKYROS (1).JPGSKYROS (2).JPG

----------


## basi

Αν πάει Βόλο , πάλι από τα μέρη του θα έρθει . Σαν αποχαιρετισμός , η μάλλον σαν επιτάφιος .

Περιμένουμε νέα .

Τον Εύριπο πόσο εύκολα θα τον περάσει ρυμουλκούμενο ?

Πάντως θα είναι ωραίο θέαμα και ελπίζω οι κοντινοί να μας στείλουν υλικό .

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το ρυμουλκο χθες παντως που ημουν εκει δεν πηγαινε να περασει τον Ευριπο αλλα ειχε πορεια προς τα νοτια

----------


## YANNIS AFRATEOS

Απο χθες το μεσημέρι αμφότερα τα πλοία βρίσκονται πλαγιοδετημένα στο εμπορικό λιμάνι της Χαλκίδας.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Πολυ εκτιμηεο το βιντεακι σου αποστολε δεν μπορω να εχω παραπονο.Τωρα η λεξη προπαγανδα εχει πολλες εννοιες.Ποτε εγιναν κοινωνικες εκδρομες τα τελευταια 40 χρονια?Απο το 1963 μεχρι το 1975 ειχαμε και μια καθελκηση κλειστου πλοιο καθε 8 μηνες ,ασε τις παντοφλες, πολλα απο αυτα ζουν και σημερα ειναι προπαγανδα να μοστραρεις την πραγματικη αναπτυξη?Σημερα δεν υπαρχει προπαγανδα και μαλιστα γκεμεπλικου τυπου που μας εριξε στον γκρεμο προπαγανδιζοντας οτι δεν χρειαζεται να φτιαχνουμε απολυτως τιποτα αλλα τζογαροντας στα χρηματιστηρια και αγοραζοντας τζιπαρες κανουμε αναπτυξη?



Συμφωνώ Κώστα απολύτως.Σε όλα τα πράγματα στη ζωή αλλά και ειδικά σε αυτά που αναφέρεις, επειδή οι απόψεις διίστανται, τις απαντήσεις τις δίνει ο χρόνος και οι συνθήκες.

----------


## Andronicos

> Ρυμούλκηση του ΧΙΟΝΗ και ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ από τον αγ. Στέφανο στα Ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας. Εκεί παρέμειναν για λίγες μόνο ημέρες. Σήμερα το βράδυ θα περάσουν από τη γέφυρα του Ευρίπου με προορισμό νομίζω το Βόλο
> P3110154.jpg P3110182.jpg P3110194.jpg P3210236.jpg P3210238.jpg


Θα έρθει σίγουρα Βόλο? Να το περιμένουμε με τη φωτογραφική στο χέρι?

----------


## Andronicos

> Απο χθες το μεσημέρι αμφότερα τα πλοία βρίσκονται πλαγιοδετημένα στο εμπορικό λιμάνι της Χαλκίδας.


Τα χειριστήρια και το τιμόνι άραγε έχουν διασωθεί?

----------


## Andronicos

> Αν πάει Βόλο , πάλι από τα μέρη του θα έρθει . Σαν αποχαιρετισμός , η μάλλον σαν επιτάφιος .
> 
> Περιμένουμε νέα .
> 
> Τον Εύριπο πόσο εύκολα θα τον περάσει ρυμουλκούμενο ?
> 
> Πάντως θα είναι ωραίο θέαμα και ελπίζω οι κοντινοί να μας στείλουν υλικό .


Μακάρι να ρθει Βόλο, αλλά δε βρίσκω το λόγο...

----------


## vagosg

Τελικά πέρασαν το στενό του Ευρίπου στις 23/3. Στις φωτογραφίες φαίνεται το ''SKYROS'' ρυμουλκούμενο από το Ρ/Κ CHRISTOS XVII (συγνώμη για το κούνημα, δεν ήμουν σε σταθερό σημείο). Στη συνέχεια ακολούθησε το Ρ/Κ ΕΥΡΙΠΟΣ ΙΙ ρυμουλκώντας το ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ και με τη βοήθεια του Ρ/Κ ΕΥΡΙΠΟΣ ΙΙΙ προσδέθηκαν τα δύο καράβια μαζί και συνέχισαν το ταξίδι τους για Βόλο με το CHRISTOS
P3240246.jpgP3240251.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Το πλοίο μαζί με το "Καπετάν Σταμάτης" βρίσκονται στο λιμανάκι του Αγ. Στεφάνου. Το λιμανάκι αυτό βρίσκεται 2 χλμ νότια της Χαλκίδας πάνω στον Κεντρικό οδικό άξονα της Εύβοιας. Η τοπική εταιρεία TECHNOSCRAP-Τσώκος έχει αναλάβει την διάλυση τους. Αμφότερα τα πλοία θα οδηγηθούν σε λίγες μέρες στα Καρνάγια της Χαλκίδας για την πλήρη διάλυση τους.


Τελικά μούφα ήταν η είδηση αυτή. Για να δούμε τελικά που θα καταλήξουν!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vagosg

> Τελικά μούφα ήταν η είδηση αυτή. Για να δούμε τελικά που θα καταλήξουν!!!!!!!!!!


Δεν ήταν μούφα ή είδηση. Απ ότι γνωρίζω κι εγώ, αυτό ήταν το αρχικό σχέδιο αλλά για κάποιο λόγο άλλαξε ο τόπος διάλυσης.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ XVII_ βρίσκεται πράγματι δεμένο αυτή την ώρα στο λιμάνι του Βόλου, αλλά αν κρίνουμε από την πορεία του στο AIS, τα _ΧΙΟΝΗ_ και _ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ_ τα άφησε (παρέδωσε) στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη.

----------


## Andronicos

Ηρθε τελικά Βόλο? Εψαξα στο λιμάνι και δεν το βρήκα,μήπως το πήγαν αλλού?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλτατε Ανδρόνικε, αν πριν κάνεις το ποστ σου είχες διαβάσει το τελευταίο (ή αμέσως προηγούμενο του δικού σου), τότε δεν θα είχε χρειαστεί να το κάνεις (το δικό σου ποστ).

----------


## Andronicos

Κατά περίεργο τρόπο δεν είδα το προηγούμενο πόστ γιατί φαίνεται πως οι ιοι αποφάσισαν να μ εκδικηθούν. Τέλος πάντων ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία,ίσως αν υπάρχει πρόσβαση, να πεταχτώ ως την Αμαλιάπολη για να δω τι θα δω....

----------


## pantelis2009

Τί έγινε με αυτά τα πλοία!!!!!!!!!!! Είναι ακόμη στο Βόλο;;;;;
Ας δούμε το ΧΙΟΝΗ όταν στις 21-12-2012 ήταν ακόμη στου Σπανόπουλου.

ΧΙΟΝΗ 10 21-12-2012.jpg

----------


## Eng

Θα "πεθανει" αραγε στον τοπο που το λατρεψε σαν ΣΚΥΡΟΣ....?  :Apologetic:

----------


## Andronicos

Γνωρίζει κάποιος τι απέγιναν το τιμόνι,ο τηλέγραφος,οι πυξίδες κτλ? :Confusion:

----------


## skopelitis

Το θρυλικό ΣΚΥΡΟΣ, περιμένει καρτερικά τον θάνατό του στα νερά ενος κόλπου του Παγασητικού, που για πολλά χρόνια όργωσε στα νιάτα του, ταξιδεύοντας εμάς και τα όνειρά μας!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το θρυλικό ΣΚΥΡΟΣ, περιμένει καρτερικά τον θάνατό του στα νερά ενος κόλπου του Παγασητικού.....


Και πιό συγκεκριμμένα, στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη, πλαγιοδετημένο στο παλιό _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ_, ή σε ότι τουλάχιστον απέμεινε από αυτό.

Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Andronicos

Το τιμόνι υπάρχει ακομα άραγε?

----------


## skopelitis

Ο Θάνατος του ακούραστου εργάτη.DSC04764.jpgDSC04765.jpgDSC04766.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Oι φωτογραφιες ειναι μοναδικες!

----------


## Andronicos

> Ο Θάνατος του ακούραστου εργάτη.DSC04764.jpgDSC04765.jpgDSC04766.jpg


Αυτό δίπλα στο κατάρτι ουδέποτε κατάλαβα τι ήταν και τι νόημα είχε στη συγκεκριμένη θέση...

----------


## despo

Τρομερές φωτογραφίες - ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## skopelitis

Η συγκίνηση που ένιωσα όταν ανέβηκα στο πλοίο δεν μπορώ να την περιγράψω με λόγια. Δείτε τι εννοώ.DSC04768.jpgDSC04769.jpgDSC04770.jpgDSC04772.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σ' ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτο και ας προκαλούν λύπη. Οι τρύπες στο χώρο φόρτωσης έγιναν στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου για να βγούν οι μηχανές.

----------


## skopelitis

Καπταν Γιώργης Παππάς, Καπταν Γιάννης Σταματίου, Ο Μιχάλης στο μπάρ, ο Νίκος ο λοστρόμος, ο Στέφανος, ο Κώστας ο μαύρος, ο παππά Νίκος ο Ευαγγελινός - μηχανικός που μας έκρυβε στην μηχανή όταν είμασταν μαθητές για να μην πληρώνουμε εισιτήριο, και τόσοι άλλοι, φιγούρες αέρινες, συντρόφεψαν την επίσκεψή μου στο εσωτερικό του αγαπημένου μου καραβιού.Αγάπες.πόνος, χαρά, λύπη, γέλιο, κλάμα, φλέρτ,έρωτες, κουτσομπολιά, ψέματα, αλήθιες,παρεξηγήσεις, τσακωμοί, ξύλο, φωνές,συνθέτουν όλο το σκηνικό των αναμνήσεων,περπατώντας τους άδειους διαδρόμους του πλοίου. Πόσο μεγάλο και όμορφο στα μάτια μου τότε και στην ψυχή μου σήμερα.Ανέβηκα στο πάνω κατάστρωμα, πήγα στην γέφυρα (το τιμόνι η πυξίδα λείπουν), κατέβηκα στο σαλόνι και στο κάτω το σαλόνι εκεί που ήταν ο λογιστής, πήγα στο γκαράζ και στο ασανσέρ, είδα την μηχανή απο πάνω, πήγα στην πλώρη, πήγα στις καμπίνες, πήγα παντού. Αναμνήσεις όμορφες αναμνήσεις δυνατές αναμνήσεις παντοτινες.
DSC04773.jpgDSC04774.jpgDSC04775.jpgDSC04776.jpg

----------


## skopelitis

Σε λίγες ημέρες τελειώνει. Θεωρώ ότι οι παραπάνω και οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες όσο και λύπη και εάν προκαλούν αποτελούν κληρονομιά για αυτούς που το έζησαν και το αγάπησαν. Αν άθελά μου στενοχορώ κάποιους ζητώ συγγνώμη.
DSC04778.jpgDSC04779.jpgDSC04780.jpgDSC04781.jpgDSC04782.jpg

----------


## Andronicos

Εσείς τι λέτε, στο πιλοτηριο άλλαξε ο διάκοσμος? Κάποτε δεν επικρατούσε το ξύλο?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οι φωτογραφιες που εβαλες ειναι μοναδικες και επειδη με αυτο το πλοιο εχω κανει πολλα ταξιδια ως παιδι-ενηλικας σε ευχαριστω πραγματικα πολυ

----------


## basi

Δεν μας στενοχωρεί . Αντίθετα έχει την μοναδική τύχη να φύγει στα νερά που αγαπήθηκε . 

Θα ψάξω να βρώ τις παλιές ασπρόμαυρες φωτογραφίες που του έχω από την Κύμη .

Συνέχισε να μας ενημερώνεις αν σου είναι δυνατό .




Και αλλάξτε τον τίτλο . Δεν είναι 1945-1970 . Το 67 γεννήθηκε .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Και αλλάξτε τον τίτλο. Δεν είναι 1945-1970 . Το 67 γεννήθηκε .


Δεν είναι τίτλος, είναι subforum, ή κατηγορία αν προτιμάς. Και αφού το _ΣΚΥΡΟΣ - ΧΙΟΝΗ_ κατασκευάστηκε το _1968_, βρίσκεται στη σωστή κατηγορία, στα πλοία ναυπήγησης _1945-1970_. 

Να σταθώ θέλω λίγο και στο τέλος που επιφύλασσε η "μοίρα" στο ιστορικό καραβάκι. Ο καθένας μας πιστεύω θεωρούσε βέβαιο ότι θα απομακρύνετο κάποια στιγμή από το Βροντάδο της Χίου μόνο για να διανύσει λίγα μίλια μέχρι την παραλία του Aliaga. Κανένας δεν περίμενε ότι έστω και ρυμουλκούμενο θα κρόσαρε το Αιγαίο, θα ερχόταν σε ναυπηγείο του Περάματος, και από εκεί θα ανέβαινε όλο τον Ευβοικό, θα πέρναγε από Αυλίδα και Χαλκίδα και θα κατέληγε στην Αμαλιάπολη του Παγασητικού κόλπου. Βέβαια εδώ ας κρατήσουμε μία μικρή, έστω και ελάχιστη επιφύλαξη αν πράγματι "θα καταλήξει" στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή της Αμαλιάπολης. Δεν γνωρίζω, δεν έχω ακούσει μέχρι σήμερα να έχει γίνει διάλυση κάποιου πλοίου στο συγκεκριμμένο ναυπηγείο, και από τις πολύτιμες φωτογραφίες που παρέθεσε ο φίλος skopelitis, δεν διακρίνω τουλάχιστον μέχρι στιγμής να έχουν αρχίσει εργασίες διάλυσης.

----------


## sylver23

> Δεν είναι τίτλος, είναι subforum, ή κατηγορία αν προτιμάς. Και αφού το _ΣΚΥΡΟΣ - ΧΙΟΝΗ_ κατασκευάστηκε το _1968_, βρίσκεται στη σωστή κατηγορία, στα πλοία ναυπήγησης _1945-1970_. 
> .


Αν και σωστά βρίσκεται εδώ, η κατηγορία δηλώνει πότε πρωτοήρθαν τα πλοία στην Ελλάδα και όχι ναυπήγηση. Φυσικά στις Ελληνικές ναυπηγήσεις είναι το ίδιο πράγμα

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά διαλύθηκε στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή;;;;;;;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Φωτογραφία διαμαντάκι_ από το flickr. Το _ΣΚΥΡΟΣ_ εν έτει _1989_ στο νησάκι Τρίκερι του Παγασητικού (σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία της φωτό).

----------


## despo

Και βέβαια είναι τέλεια η φωτογραφία.

----------


## basi

Πόσο μας λείπει αυτή η κλίμακα των πραγμάτων .

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Πόσο μας λείπει αυτή η κλίμακα των πραγμάτων .


Συμφωνω απολυτα αλλα με το Πρωτευς και το Αρτεμις για εκει πανε τα πραγματα ευτυχως

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SKYROS στη Σκιαθο το 1988 απο το shipnostalgia και τον χρηστη svein 1

1988_08_20_Skiathos_092red.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φωτο απο τον φίλο Κώστα. Οι μηχανές του ενώ τους έκαναν συντήρηση στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου. Δεν ξέρω δυστυχώς αν μπήκαν σε άλλο σκάφος και σε ποιο.

ΧΙΟΝΗ 07 21-12-2012.jpg ΧΙΟΝΗ 17 06-02-2013.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Να σταθώ θέλω λίγο και στο τέλος που επιφύλασσε η "μοίρα" στο ιστορικό καραβάκι. Ο καθένας μας πιστεύω θεωρούσε βέβαιο ότι θα απομακρύνετο κάποια στιγμή από το Βροντάδο της Χίου μόνο για να διανύσει λίγα μίλια μέχρι την παραλία του Aliaga. Κανένας δεν περίμενε ότι έστω και ρυμουλκούμενο θα κρόσαρε το Αιγαίο, θα ερχόταν σε ναυπηγείο του Περάματος, και από εκεί θα ανέβαινε όλο τον Ευβοικό, θα πέρναγε από Αυλίδα και Χαλκίδα και θα κατέληγε στην Αμαλιάπολη του Παγασητικού κόλπου. Βέβαια εδώ ας κρατήσουμε μία μικρή, έστω και ελάχιστη επιφύλαξη αν πράγματι "θα καταλήξει" στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή της Αμαλιάπολης. Δεν γνωρίζω, δεν έχω ακούσει μέχρι σήμερα να έχει γίνει διάλυση κάποιου πλοίου στο συγκεκριμμένο ναυπηγείο, και από τις πολύτιμες φωτογραφίες που παρέθεσε ο φίλος skopelitis, δεν διακρίνω τουλάχιστον μέχρι στιγμής να έχουν αρχίσει εργασίες διάλυσης.





> Τελικά διαλύθηκε στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή;;;;;;;


Στο ναυπηγείο των αδελφών Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη δεν υπάρχει πλέον κανένα απολύτως σημάδι ή απομεινάρι από το πέρασμα από εκεί των _ΧΙΟΝΗ_ και _ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ_. Δύο - τρεις εργαζόμενους που ρώτησα στο ναυπηγείο, δεν γνώριζαν κάτι για τα δύο πλοία, ή τουλάχιστον..... έτσι μου είπαν, και όπως καταλαβαίνετε θα ήταν κάπως..... τολμηρό να μπω να ρωτήσω στα γραφεία του ναυπηγείου. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι το πιό πιθανό είναι να έφυγαν κάποια στιγμή για Aliaga και να διαλύθηκαν εκεί, και κάτι που θα μπορούσε να γίνει είναι να έστελνε μία ερώτηση (μαζί με δύο φωτογραφίες τους) ο Παντελής στον Selim San, μήπως κάποια στιγμή τα φωτογράφησε ή έστω φαίνονται τυχαία σε κάποια φωτογραφία του.

----------


## Andronicos

Τιμόνι και λοιπά εξαρτήματα γέφυρας Σκύρος που να έχουν καταλήξει άραγε????

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν νομιζω οτι πλοια τετοιου μεγεθους να εκαναν το δρομολογιο Χιο Σαλαμινα Χαλκιδα Βολο για να καταληξουν  στην τουρκια λογικα δεν θα ηταν συμφερον απο πλευρας εξοδων.Πιθανολογω την διαλυση τους στην Αμαλιαπολη Βολου.Το Θηρα παντως διαλυθηκε Ελευσινα

----------


## pantelis2009

Εγώ θα κάνω την ερώτηση στο Selim San και αν απαντήσει ....τα ξανά λέμε.

----------


## skopelitis

Καλημέρα φίλοι του Forum.Δυστυχώς, αλλά έγκυρα θα ήθελα να σας ενημερώσω ότι το αγαπημένο μου ΣΚΥΡΑΚΙ καθώς και το ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ,διαλύθηκαν στην ΑΜΑΛΙΑΠΟΛΗ αρχές του χρόνου και τα σίδερα τους έχουν λιώσει σε μια από τις τοπικές Χαλυβουργίες.Ευτυχώς πριν την διάλυσή τους πρόλαβα και το περπάτησα και το αποτύπωσα φωτογραφικά για να υπάρχει παντοτινά χαραγμένο στο μυαλό και την καρδιά μας, να μας ξαναζωντανεύει παλιές, μοναδικές όμορφες αναμνήσεις.(Οι φωτογραφίες έχουν αναρτηθεί παλιότερα στο Forum)

----------


## basi

Το Σκυράκι γεννήθηκε και πέθανε στην Ελλάδα , την οποία υπηρέτησε γιά δεκαετίες και κάποιοι μεγαλώσαμε μαζί του και ταξιδέψαμε πολλές φορές με αυτό .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δεν διεκδικεί δάφνες τεχνικής η εικόνα, μιας και είναι σκανάρισμα από λεπτομέρεια καρτ ποστάλ. Ωστόσο έχει την αξία της μιας και απεικομίζει το _ΣΚΥΡΟΣ_ να εισέρχεται στο λιμάνι της Κύμης σε άγνωστη χρονολογία.

KYMH.jpg

----------


## basi

Είναι φωτογραφημένο από την ΑΕΝ Κύμης και επειδή δεν έχουν αρχίσει ακόμα τα έργα επέκτασης του λιμανιού , είναι τέλη 60 , αρχές 70 .

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Σκυρος στην Σκυρο καρτ ποσταλ στο ebay

_http://www.ebay.com/itm/GREECE-SKYRO...0AAOSwB09YRZr2

----------


## basi

Εχω μια υποψία ότι το Σκύρος είναι φωτογραφημένο στο Πατητήρι Αλονήσσου και όχι στην Λιναριά , γιατί εκεί έδενε αλλιώς . Εψαξα το θέμα και η φωτό στην σελίδα 5 του θέματος , μάλλον ενισχύει την σκέψη μου .

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Εχω μια υποψία ότι το Σκύρος είναι φωτογραφημένο στο Πατητήρι Αλονήσσου και όχι στην Λιναριά , γιατί εκεί έδενε αλλιώς . Εψαξα το θέμα και η φωτό στην σελίδα 5 του θέματος , μάλλον ενισχύει την σκέψη μου .


Eπειδη με ξερεις φιλε basi πατητηρι δεν ειναι.Αν πας πιο πισω εχω φωτο μεταγενεστερη που η διαμορφωση δεν ειναι ιδια,ακομα και μετα την προσθηκη του ντοκου το 1976.Τις Λινιριες δεν τις ξερω να σου πω

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_H  Λιναρια ειναι,    στα δεξια της καρτποσταλ επανω στο λοφακι βλεπουμε και το εκκλησακι του Αγιου Νικολαου    _

----------


## basi

Δεν την ξέρω την Σκύρο καλά , αν και έχω πάει καμιά 10αριά φορές και προφανώς δεν θυμάμαι τις αλλαγές της . 

Αλλά με μπέρδεψε το σημείο που έδεσε το πλοίο σε σχέση με την φωτό της σελίδας 5 που μιλάει για την πρώτη προσέγγιση του στο νησί . 

Ακόμα το σημείο του δρόμου που στρίβει το λεωφωρείο μοιάζει πολύ με το Πατητήρι ...

Αλλά δεν επιμένω βέβαια .

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Σκυρος* στην Σκοπελο.

Σκυρος.jpg

Απο το Ebay

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όπως μας είχε πληροφορήσει παλαιότερα ο φίλος skopelitis,




> Καλημέρα φίλοι του Forum. Δυστυχώς, αλλά έγκυρα θα ήθελα να σας ενημερώσω ότι το αγαπημένο μου ΣΚΥΡΑΚΙ καθώς και το ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ, διαλύθηκαν στην ΑΜΑΛΙΑΠΟΛΗ αρχές του χρόνου και τα σίδερα τους έχουν λιώσει σε μια από τις τοπικές Χαλυβουργίες.


το _ΧΙΟΝΗ (ΣΚΥΡΟΣ)_ διαλύθηκε τελικά μαζί με το _ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣ (ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ ΙΙ)_ στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη Μαγνησίας. Στο equasis ως ημερομηνία - χρονολογία διάλυσης αναφέρεται ο Μάρτιος 2013 : _"Broken Up (during 03/2013)"_.

----------

